
Ask HN: Are You Interested in a Space Startup & Science Email Newsletter? - tectonic
Hey HN! I&#x27;m planning to start a short weekly email newsletter with a selection of space science updates, aerospace startup news, DIY space stuff (ground stations, cubesats, simulation software, etc.), and other geeky space content that I found interesting during the week.<p>Would this interest you? If so, what specific topics would you most like to hear about?<p>I&#x27;m planning to send out a first edition next week. If you&#x27;re interested, here&#x27;s a signup form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;uGi2AL7ELpJK86bx2
======
hactually
This sounds great, I'd love to volunteer
[https://github.com/17twenty/newsletter-
signup](https://github.com/17twenty/newsletter-signup) as a project I started
to build to allow stamping out really cheap newsletter subscription
services... i never got it finished but if it's interesting, I'd be happy to
jump back in as I prefer to code for a good purpose

------
cantoni
I'm interested in anything from the feasibility of manned missions to Mars (on
a real timeframe) to whether it's possible to prove that the earth is round to
how to achieve weightlessness/zero-g without becoming an astronaut.

------
notahacker
Depending on focus, might even be interested in contributing (not an expert on
cubesats or rocket science, but have worked for a major aerospace publisher
and more recently for an ESA-funded EO startup)

~~~
tectonic
I'll definitely be looking for contributors.

------
tectonic
Clickable link:
[https://goo.gl/forms/uGi2AL7ELpJK86bx2](https://goo.gl/forms/uGi2AL7ELpJK86bx2)

------
allenleein
That's awesome! Signed up!

------
cragsdale
Sounds like a wonderful idea to me!

